# Madman Re: jumbo



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Four Jumbo peanut butters and a Jumbo pepper sauce.[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Dove Brand was another Frank Tea and Spice item. Left to right- Vanilla extract, lemon extract, a mustard pot and another vanilla extract.[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Castor oil, olive oil, and turpentine.[:'(]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

And last the rare ice blue Jumbo peanut butter. We dug over 100 Frank Tea and Spice, Dove Brand, and Jumbo bottles and jars on that site [&:] and we had alot of fun doing it.[] Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning Cap...

 Hey, is there any room to walk around in your house?  I mean all of the bottle diggin and collecting you must have rooms full![]  Good thing your wife enjoys the hobby with you... good for her![]

 Pensacola must have changed a lot since I was there, over thirty years ago... Sure wish I had the "bottle bug" then, oh well.

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 17, 2005)

I think I recognize that thumb!!!  I think I've seen it on a wanted poster![]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 17, 2005)

Mornin Wayne, We had to cut back on our collection quite a bit.[X(] For a while we had a room stacked to the ceiling with boxes of bottles. 30 yrs ago would have been a good time for finding bottles here, there were only a few people diggin back then.[8|] Yes that thumb is wanted.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Cap, nice looking jumbos. I have some somewhere, I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## madman (Dec 21, 2005)

ok once again my mind is blown! very very nice!!  love the last one  in the first pix never seen that one!?? also the dove bottles! wow nice, keep em coming  mike


----------



## madman (Dec 21, 2005)

heres a jumbo my buddy al dug, another wierd shape  mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats a very hard one to find.[] There about 30 different Jumbos including one thats spelled JUBMO.[sm=lol.gif] Most people think that its rare but its not. [sm=rolleyes.gif]They also made several fish bowl type peanut butters. I have one  that I'm still looking for and I'll post a pic when I locate it.

 Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike. []


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats one of the nicest collections of frank tea and spice ive come accross,impressive.thanks for the pictures.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2006)

hey warren the one that looks like a vinegar wasn't it a imitation vanilla right .an the dove was pure vanilla extract. gota love the crackeled look to uh . very impressive collection .love those jumbos. good luck diggen all.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeap Bill, It's imitation vanilla flavoring. Frank Tea And Spice put out the imitation flavorings under their name and the pure stuff under Dove.

 Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## swizzle (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there any value to that merrill's rubbing alcohol? Jason


----------



## madman (Mar 5, 2006)

hey jason, thats my bud als bottle, as well as the jumbo, those were dug somtime ago, ive always liked that bottle, most of the 40s stuff was burned badly around here,may even be classified as a poison mike


----------

